# Buyers Order



## Holdon4 (Jan 16, 2017)

Manufacturer is asking for a copy of my buyers order. Should I send this to them with financial info blocked?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 16, 2017)

Why are they wanting it?


----------



## Holdon4 (Jan 17, 2017)

C Nash said:


> Why are they wanting it?


It seems they are going to replace the unit due to excessive water damage.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 17, 2017)

OK guess I would send the order with all finances erased.  Still would think the dealer could do that. Something just sounds a little fishy.


----------



## Holdon4 (Jan 18, 2017)

Well it seems as though they have determined that they are buying the unit back or replacing it. 
I sent it to them with all financial information blacked out. Other than the purchase price and trade amount. They told me that was all they needed.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 18, 2017)

keep us posted on how it turns out.  Good luck


----------

